# Is this a good outdoor cage?



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

I found this link and wanted to know if the bigger cage is suitable to keep 1 pigeon outdoors during the day. I read somewhere here that the bigger cage does not have the gap at the bottom like the one pictured.

I would bring her in in the evening and she would only be out there in the Spring and Summer.

http://www.petsmart.com/global/prod...<>ast_id=2534374302023695&bmUID=1105759990933


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is similar to what I had for Feefo the Beautiful when I first rescued her...except that mine was a Chipmunk cage on a table.

When I decided to keep her I ordered the aviary pictured below, which is 6 foot long and 4 foot wide (the dimensions and other infomation can be seen at http://www.bird-aviaries.co.uk/info-2.htm). The original aviary has been extended to 24 feet with a 9 foot shelter, but I used the same original design for my two collared doves.

My advice (based on my own regrets) would be to get the biggest and most attractive aviary that you can afford and to make certain that it is rat proof and easy to clean.

Cynthia


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

Sadly, we just dont have the room for an aviary since we put in a pool. Let me clarify that Piper is really an indoor bird that gets plenty of flying time. The outdoor cage would be for her to get sunshine and enjoy the outdoors a few hours a day while the weather is nice.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As long as it is predator proof it looks fine to me. Ideally it should be placed where it wouldn't get full sunshine (to avoid overheating).

Bit it does seem pricey for what it is!

Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I know someone who has a pigeon in the cage (bigger one) you are looking at. The pij seems to like and it looks real nice.
Have you thought about making one yourself? I have built a couple of them and there not too bad. I'm not a carpenter and had no clue but this guy at Lowes help me out with the bigger one.
Just a thought and it may save you money.


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

I honestly dont think it would save me that much money to build it if you factor in the time. Yes, the material would be about half the cost but time is $$$$ in my life  








KIPPY said:


> I know someone who has a pigeon in the cage (bigger one) you are looking at. The pij seems to like and it looks real nice.
> Have you thought about making one yourself? I have built a couple of them and there not too bad. I'm not a carpenter and had no clue but this guy at Lowes help me out with the bigger one.
> Just a thought and it may save you money.


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

No fair! How come all the good shopping sites for aviaries are in the UK??  




cyro51 said:


> That is similar to what I had for Feefo the Beautiful when I first rescued her...except that mine was a Chipmunk cage on a table.
> 
> When I decided to keep her I ordered the aviary pictured below, which is 6 foot long and 4 foot wide (the dimensions and other infomation can be seen at http://www.bird-aviaries.co.uk/info-2.htm). The original aviary has been extended to 24 feet with a 9 foot shelter, but I used the same original design for my two collared doves.
> 
> ...


----------

